# 08 Ford Towing Mirrors fit a 03?



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Any one know if the 08 towing mirrors will fit on a 03 superduty?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes, I have them on my 03 and LOVE THEM!!

Watch out though, they are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

maelawncare;1416234 said:


> Yes, I have them on my 03 and LOVE THEM!!
> 
> Watch out though, they are ridiculously expensive.


Thanks I thought I saw a picture of them on someones truck on here but wanted to make sure before I got a set


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

yes, but need to do some mods....theres a plastic nipple that has to be cut off,,,and the wiring is different....i have them on my,


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

dieselss;1416388 said:


> yes, but need to do some mods....theres a plastic nipple that has to be cut off,,,and the wiring is different....i have them on my,


Yes you are correct. I am sorry that I forgot to mention that. The plugs do not match up. I was thinking of just fitting and not wiring.

You will have to splice all the wiring.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I got new connectors. So mine were just plug in after I did the new plugs. Love the heated part


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Where did you guys buy them from? I have 07 F550 with power heated and want to keep that option obviously.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

EBay....mine were factory take offs. So there oem


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I wish they'd make the cheaper aftermarket ones like they started with the Chevy's a few years back. I've had the $700 mirrors and the under $200 mirrors and honestly you'd never know the difference. They even make the 06-up style as plug and play for the 99-02's. Been patiently waiting for the 08 Ford ones to surface. I'd be happy with a manual set for my 04 XL.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

be careful with the china knock offs, i have a set of towing mirrors i put on my 01 to match my 05 and they are NOT the same, even though they look very similar, the coverage is horrible and slightly askew. i ended up backing into and swiping a car with the china ones because I "knew where I was" using the mirror like I would my OEM's on the other truck.

I am looking for a set of OEM's 08+ for my 01 and maybe my 05 too if I can stumble across some. I will NOT buy the china ones again.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info! dieselss thats what im doing is bidding on a set on ebay that are oem take offs. Luckly I only need manuel ones there going on a truck that has the ******** sport mirrors on a work truck package.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. But the power and heated are Soooooo much better... I understand tho


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I Have them. Found a set of oems on ebay for 500 a cupple years back. Have to cut a plastic tab off and hard wire them up. Best pickup truck mirrors ever!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep. Did ya get the heated ones?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

dieselss;1420954 said:


> Yep. Did ya get the heated ones?


Yes.............


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet. How did ya switch them?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

The runners, turn signals, heat, and power mirrors all function off the factory switches.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Really. U have factory heated? Nice


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

dieselss;1421088 said:


> Really. U have factory heated? Nice


Yes My stock 05 mirrors had all the same options I just had to hook up the wires. And of course I sold the 05 ones rather fast to the guys that wanted those options with the older trucks.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pictures!!!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Only one I have right now showing the mirrors. I still LOVE them. Mine have heat, turns, etc. But I havent wired up any of it yet.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)




----------

